# Tecumseh 0h140 question



## chargerdon (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got this Bolens G14 and it doesn't run I took the Valve cover off and the Exhust valve isn't closeing.
I have looked at online manualles and it isn't clear how to remove the valve hausing so I can remove the head. Sure could use some advice/help
Thanks Don


----------



## chargerdon (Sep 10, 2010)

I just can't believe that I am the only one that has taken the valve houseing off this motor.Havn't had a reply and over 60 has read it.Is it becuase I missed spelled housing???
What if I posted it on another thread.


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

i have seen this brigs were good for that also if they sat ...I have loosened them by spraying trans fluid on them and tapping them lightly you will have to tap it in then roll it over by hand and keeping doing this till it frees up ..It may take a bit to do ..I did have one that i had to remove the valve and clean the stem i put it back in and away it went ...Hope this helps you ...Let me know if it worked good luck


----------



## chargerdon (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks this helps a lot
Don


----------

